# FOOD FOR THOUGHT !!! APOLOGIST DAILY BREAD



## Brother David (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spotlite (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spotlite (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spotlite (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spotlite (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spotlite (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spotlite (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spotlite (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> View attachment 949831


I agree with this Bill Maher meme. I watch his show occasionally but he does go off the deep end sometimes


----------



## Israel (Nov 17, 2018)

"The world's a quagmire son, make no mistake. And ya might as well get yer biggest delusion outta the way first, that you can help anybody out of it. God knows if yer lucky you may only kill a few while yer bein' such a help. And God knows whether yer eyes'll be open before it reaches yer own door. Cause that's when the screamin' starts in earnest, and if yer lucky, the clarity. Take a lesson. Don't go out there armed with yer own good intentions. Hate 'em son, hate 'em as much as you can hate anything, I tell ya. All that chaos out there you think is just waiting...asking...begging and needing to be set in order by you, why that's all nuthin' but the mix of everyone's good intentions. Everyone's own order bein' released. That's everyone's answer to _that_ call. The very best you'll do is the worst you can do...just add to it. Do you hear me son?"


"Huh?"

"Good boy".

"Sorry dad, I was jes thinkin' 'bout what I was gonna tell Brenda Maye tonight...she's been havin' trouble at home..."

"Good boy. First things first."

James "Dimmy" Baker with his son Arliss, "Partners at the Great Divide"


----------

